# Silk browser on Kindle Fire problem ?



## rochie (Jan 31, 2014)

i've had a Kindle fire since xmas and have been using it to access the forum with no problem untill last night when i was trying to open the forum page the silk browser froze then advised me it was not working and do i want to close it or wait ?

all other websites load normally without any problems.

tried again this morning and was able to log on and reply to a thread then when i tried to log out browser froze again and now i cannot access the forum at all on my Kindle, the page freezes then the browser just shuts down on its own.

i can get to the website front page no problem but cannot get the forum to open.

this is only happening with this forum not any other website i open, any thoughts ?


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok seems to be back to normal now ?

Guess it was just having a bad day !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

